# Singing Pumpkins



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

I've had a couple people ask how I'm making my singing pumpkins so I thought I'd start a new thread. Note that it's still coming together, so these are by no means my final attempt. As always comments are greatly welcome.

First, you will need VSA by brookshiresoftware, a KIT 74 (parallel or serial doesn't matter), and a WAV or MP3 of the music you want to play. I'll use This is Halloween as an example but you need to record just the vocal portion of the track. I used Audacity for this which is a free audio software tool. Follow this thread for some good tips: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=60671

The reason for this is VSA will pick up the music and vocal tracks and the end result will not look like the pumpkins are singing. Here comes the fun part. Once you have this plain vocal track (don't worry nobody but you will ever here it) Load it into VSA and run the wavemotion analysis. Now you should have distinct pulses that match the original song. Simply load the original WAV/MP3 back into VSA and you should now have the original song with distinct pulses.

You'll have to play it a couple times and make minor changes but for the most part, it should be very close. This is 75% of the work. The rest is wiring the KIT 74 to lights and cutting up the pumpkins which I haven't gone into great detail at home yet.

The KIT 74 will support up to 8 pumpkins, skulls, etc.

Z


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

here is a link on how to build the KIT 74 - which looks scarier than most of my halloween props!
Kit 74
On the other hand, have seen them assembled for just a few bucks more than buying the kit!
assembled kit


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I bet there will be a lot of singing pumpkins/skulls this year. What a great idea, looking forward to the variations. going to keep a watch on this one.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

So if Scareisburg is correct... then here is my dumb idea of the day... why not help each other out... Instead of each of us sitting in front of our computers and singing halloween, and drawing a bunch of blue boxes.... when someone get a wicked combo set up why not post the finished VSA file online . then the rest of us can buy the VSA software, kit 74, download the same MP3 file (from itunes or some other legal site) and get running in hours instead of days? I realize that we all like to be different, but heck we all have FCG, buckys, etc and as each of us would build a different light/skull display... there would be differences and tweeks. again dumb idea, but we share so much other stuff that we all copy... just think the coolest poster would have their work running on haunts across the country! just an idea - thinking out loud.
-gdg-


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

I hate to sound like an idiot, but you have to sound like what you are. I'm not to sure I can build the kit74 or create the sound.n I guess I am a little slow. Is ther a way or place you can buy a kit already assembled. I don't have unlimited funds, but maybe a trade. I am a industrial sales rep and sell alot of things usefull in building props.Check out my company web site www.bostwick-braun.com and our ecat. Maybe a opportunity for some of us. Thanks, Rick


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Rick, modified my post above to include a place to buy board... I am sure that there are other stores that carry this


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

gravedigger greg said:


> So if Scareisburg is correct... then here is my dumb idea of the day... why not help each other out... Instead of each of us sitting in front of our computers and singing halloween, and drawing a bunch of blue boxes.... when someone get a wicked combo set up why not post the finished VSA file online . then the rest of us can buy the VSA software, kit 74, download the same MP3 file (from itunes or some other legal site) and get running in hours instead of days? I realize that we all like to be different, but heck we all have FCG, buckys, etc and as each of us would build a different light/skull display... there would be differences and tweeks. again dumb idea, but we share so much other stuff that we all copy... just think the coolest poster would have their work running on haunts across the country! just an idea - thinking out loud.
> -gdg-



I would appreciate the file!
It will take me weeks to figure this all out.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Well I am not quite to the programing point, but inching closer, My props are run off of ECT or motion sensors, which I hate (the latter) I am going to try a 3 channel light organ and see if that will give me a somewhat decent results, If not I may jump into the programing fray. If I do I'd be happy to share. The kit 74 looks pretty stright forward. The VSA software can be used for other applications like servos, How much is the VSA software?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

What is the Amp rating per channel for Kit 74? 

At QK they say the board cannot handle the 10A per channel the relays are rated for. (That is understandable, 2 active 10Amp draws on a single outlet would probably trip the circuit breaker.) They say unmodified Kit 74 can handle 2-3Amps, but it sounds like that is for the whole board, not per channel. Does anyone know?


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

Hey This sounds really cool but does some one know of any software for mac users?


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Death,

I thought when they said 2 amps... their talking about each relay and board that supports it. Also they mention a solution of using beefing up the board and/or relay. Lastly they talk about putting a second relay inline. 

_The relays are rated at 10Amps for 125 volts but the PCB and connectors would never handle this. The relays were selected to be at least twice what the current flow would be in order to have a long life span and good reliability. In order to have the PCB carry up to 5 amps of current you would want to add capacity to the PCB traces. The kit not modified would be able to carry 2- 3 amps. You could scrap of the solder mask and tin the copper trace or use copper wire from point to point. If it keeps its cool, it will last longer and be more reliable. In order to drive even larger loads use a relay specific to your load. Electrical supply houses sell large relays with double poles for switching large AC loads safely. Use the contacts on the QK74 to supply the coil voltage to the larger relay. Safety first, make sure you do not make any short cuts where large loads are concerned. _​Maybe someone else with more electrical knowledge should respond?

-gdg-


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, 

I've posted a video and the VSA routine on my website. This is a very early version but you get the concept. I'm still updating the routine, but I ask if you download it please share your final version. I need to find white C7 bulbs hence the colored bulbs in some sockets.

http://www.deadmansinne.com

Note: Download the video before playing on your computer.

Z


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

ALL HAIL ZEENON... just downloaded it... almost 9 megs... wow... if this is your first attempt... cant wait to see your last! great job. now if i could only see the screen without all the dots flashing before my eyes...


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I assume that you need to have the computer hooked up to the Kit 74 board for it to operate? If so is this a situation where you can put the program on what I have seen referred to as a "basic stamp" and use it to run the board?


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, you need to have a computer hooked up to the KIT 74 and run the VSA software. This is different then a basic stamp in that your really programming the routine graphically. I use VSA or the Prop-1 when building, depending on the prop.

If you used a basic stamp you would be doing all the programming manually which would be near impossible, not to mention time consuming. Also, for a routine this long, it would not fit on a Prop-1.

Z


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I really need to do some research on all of the components, but if I understand you correctly you can download smaller routines to a prop 1 board and use it to controll a kit 74 or other device. I was just trying to find a way to avoid lugging a computer out into the middle of the yard.


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

Read up on the VSA and RAPU board at www.brookshiresoftware.com.

Then, check out efx-tek.com for the prop-1. With the prop-1 you can connect a host of other boards (sound, relay, PIR) that efx-tek has out.

If your just beginning, you may want to pick up the book "What is a microcontroller?". It goes over a lot of the basics you would use for prop building: basic stamp programming, LEDs, servos, buttons, etc.

Z


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

ok guys so i picked up a cheap pc machine for halloween that can run the VSA Software. and i want to set up some singing pumpkins for the entrance of my home haunt so here is my question. 
if i buy Kit74 then i have to have the comp. close to run the routine right? thats not a big problem. 
but can i loop it to keep playing or can i put it on a timer or sensor? 
if i go with the prop-1 Controller then it can be programed and run by its self right? 
some one plese let me know would like to order this week


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

I can put my KIT74 about 25' away from my computer, because that is the length of my parallel cable. Also because the lights are 120V I have 8' (and I'm sure you can go long here) extensions to each pumpkin. So to answer Q #1 you can go pretty far.

Don't confuse this with when we use VSA with a USB device...then the computer has to be pretty close. At least for me because I only have 6' USB cables.

VSA will let you loop the routine...simple.

Prop-1 will never be able to fit a long routine.

Z


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

ok so i want to use Kit74 that i can loop with my singing pumpkins setup?
(found a 60 ft usb on ebay) 
then use a prop-1 for a pop up and a monster in a box i have in the works? 
or do i get 3 KIT74 and run all three props off one computer? 
whats the best way for these 3 props?


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

If you go the 3-KIT74 route, you will only be able to run one VSA program at a time...so one for the pumpkins, then one program for the pop-up, and one for the MIB. Don't forget your computer is the sound source with VSA, so running 3 programs at the same time will be like playing 3 MP3's at the same time. 

My suggestion, is to start with a coffin-popup and/or MIB and use Prop-1's for each. Once you learn the limits of the Prop-1 move onto VSA and the singing pumpkins. 

Z


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

ok thanks Zeenon i think i am going to order the 2 Prop-1 cards tonight and if i can get them all working will move on to the vsa and the singing pumpkins, hey does anyone know of a how to. to make the MIB look as if its breaking out? like on xtremecreators.com web site for their MIB XXX?


----------



## bw1 (May 31, 2005)

Check out the Monster projects page. I just checked and there are three links for how-tos for the MIB http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

ok so went to EFX-TEK.com Prop-1 $67 and was looking at the starter kit does this sound right for a newbie? they also sell a Prop-2 Starter Kit for $120 which is better or is their antoher place i should look


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

This is my personal prefrence but if you looking to get 2 Prop-1's you will need:

2 - Prop 1's
2 - 12V PS
1 - Serial adapter
1 - USB serial adapter (I love USB instead of serial)

You only need 1 set of the last 2 items, because that is what you download the programs to the Prop-1 with and you really only need one set.

The Prop-2 for lack of a better description is like 2 - Prop-1's in one. (More memory, fast/more instructions, 16 I/O ports)

Also, just as a side note (and this is for everyone that is new and wants to play with the Prop-1) , remember you must be willing to learn/write code, your not going to place this board in a prop and all of a sudden magic happens. The code for the most part is pretty simple, but if you've never programmed you are going to have a slight learning curve. STICK WITH IT! The more you learn on your first program the more animated your props will be going foward.

Z


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

PKH, I built a creature crate last year, minus the breaking panels. It was one of my favorite props to build to date, but I had a heck of a time learning to program a prop1. Ended up having Jon from EFX help me with it. Ha, all I did was give him all the details that I wanted and he wrote the entire thing. I have probably read every post, instruction manual, What's a Microcontroller, and still have no great understanding of PBasic. I guess it comes real easy for most people, but for me, it just never falls together to make logical sense. I am extremely jealous of all the haunters who have learned and are still learning about programming. Now they've come out with a prop2 and I still haven't figured out the prop1.... Anyway, I have and will share a couple of creature crate programs that Jon wrote for me. My crate uses two cylinders and doesn't activate from a PIR but there are alot of really sharp individuals on this site that would be more than willing to help you tweek a program to fit your needs. This was my second prop1 project (first being used for a bike starting gate) and a short daytime video can be seen in my photobucket to see if this program would work for you. I am hooked on the prop1. I have two more and a training board that I plan on breaking out in the next month or so. Wish me luck on learning some of the basics(random, serout, pwm, etc...) I'll need it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Ive used both the Prop2 and and Prop1 and I think the Prop2 is much easier to work with.... Its twice the price but has twice..or more...features.

Jon Williams is the pro's pro when it comes to stamps and often employs more advanced techniques than the beginner can follow. Often it is becouse of the limited memory of the Porp1. But, we are very fortunate to have him in the haunting community...he is an invaluable resource...and so willing to us all out.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

The real creature crate by extreme creators uses a Haunted Village Animation Maestro controller to operate one cylinder. (no programming skills needed here) you can be done in 5 min with the push button entry programming method.

The breakout board version adds two more cylinders and could be done with a gilderfluke minibrick 4, using 24 volt air solenoids.

This is one prop where easy doesn't have to mean cheesey!!!


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

ok so i looked at the Maestro Controller it does look very easy has anyone ever used one? if so whats the pros and cons


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

I apoligize...didn't mean to hijack this thread...


I will start a new thread since this controller has nothing in common for singing pumpkins!!!

pkh5695 look for a new thread on the forum called "Creature Crate (MIB) Controllers"


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

Hey Zeenon, ok so i got my Card today  been waiting seems like forever and i will dl the VSA software later, but i have to ask is it better to go with a shorter cable to the card then go long on the wires thay lead out to the lights? and i did not get any paper work with the board so what kind of power does this thing need? ok so here is my plan going to use the board to control the lights for the singing pumpkins and use them as back up singers and i have a talking tree face that i want to put into a pumpkin once they come around again this fall. it works buy having a audio input and the eyes and mouth move how can i get him to sing on key ? was thinking just doing a da da da on say the left channel then hook that up to him with no speaker out put so you dont hear me going da da da. then run the song out the right channel???? am i on the right track? oh was thinking of dressing him up in a jacket like a singer from vegas or something haha







[/IMG] *MY NEW TOY! *







*Talking Tree Face Stripped down *


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

pkh,

Very cool!

I have my camera packed for hauntcon so I can't take a pic, but hold off until early next week a picture in this case is worth a thousand words of the wiring for the KIT74.

As far as the cable goes, it's really personal prefrence. I use a 25' cable from the computer to the KIT74 and then I made 8' runs to each light.

For the power supply I used a 12V DC 1000ma wall adapter.

Are you using all 8 relays for the background singers??

If not, I think you could get away with turning on/off the sound to the singing tree while the background singers are singing. This would be much simpler then monkeying with the timing of your routine and recording different tracks. My mind is mush right this sec, but relays 1-? would be your backup singing pumpkins and relay 8 would goto the audio cable. When you want the tree to sing turn the relay on, then when the backup singers are on....... turn relays 1-? on.

This is your best bet because the routine WILL NEVER be out of sync.

Z


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

hey where did you find your cable? looking online now but not seeing any 25 pin cables that are that long. ok so i can just take the headphone jack input and say put it into the #8 relay and 1-7 run to the pumpkins?


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

$7 for a 25' at amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com

For the headphone jack you would cut one wire (either one) for mono OR the ground wire if it's stereo. Attach one side of the cut wire to C (common) and the other side to NO (normally open). In VSA you would just put a long event in slot #8 which in turn, would close relay #8 and make the connection.

When you want your backup singers in, just leave a section of slot#8 blank which will turn off the singing tree.

Z


----------



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

*Software*

Can the software be run on a Mac?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

I've always been under the impression that it was designed solely for use in a Win98-and-up environment. I couldn't find a definitive statement on their website (yet) but I think it's only for Windows.


Mike C.


----------



## Eon (Jul 16, 2006)

Zeenon, I'm trying to create a VSA track using the method you described using a SSC-32 to control relays. I recorded my vocal track using Audacity, saved as a .wav file, and imported into VSA. However, when I try to do the WaveMotion analysis, all I get is a single blip about halfway through. Any suggestions what is causing this or how to correct? I'm new to using VSA. 

Also, if I define my device as a servo instead of a relay, the Wave analysis works, but I can't get one for controlling a relay.

Thanks to anyone who can help on this.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Zeenon,

Can I run the relay from a printer port if the printer spooler service is not working?

My newest computer doesn't have a printer parallel port it has a usb. I bought a parallel to usb converter cable, but VSA is unable to connect with it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

You should get a parallel port card for it.


----------



## solmann (Sep 15, 2014)

*can you help*

Hi, thanks for the help in advance, I am trying to adjust the settings in VSA for the k74 parallel port board on lpt1. when opening the settings dialogue for the LPT relay I get an error " CParallelPort: error=wait timeout, m_io WritePending = TRUE "


----------

